# Feathering, softness & opacity



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

In an earlier thread here, the subject of feathering was raised. The image below shows the effects of* Feathering* (*Softness*) and *Opacity*

The image was made from two layers. The bottom layer is pure blue and the top layer, a pure red.










A mask was applied so that a 19 pixel brush could 'paint' a transparency on the top layer so that the bottom, blue layer could show through. The *opacity* of the brush was varied to show how the two colours get mixed together.

Understanding feathering and opacity is one of the primary secrets of image manipulation. It is used extensively in many different ways.


----------

